# Game 1 loss (Reason)



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

One reason I feel we loss this game is because Dirk let Bowen get in and to him. Bowen forced him to shoot so many airballs today. Bowen made Dirk do what he wanted him to do. Bowen even hit the game winning 3-pointer.

Anyone else got any reasons for the loss. I'm sure someone will say that we doubled Duncan a little too much. Everytime we doubled him I saw the ball go in.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

like Ive said to everyone in this forum all season...I do not care about winning the West...we had to play to change the perception of softness the refs see in us...that was the most important thing...its obvious, even in the Memphis series, the refs see the Mavs as a soft team still...we still dont get the calls that the SA's and Pistons get...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

It's been scientifically proven that Tim Duncan and Bruce Bowen never commit fouls. It's undeniable.

Although, still the funniest part is when the replay shows Dirk just standing there with his hand beside Ginobili's arm, Manu goes flying, and the homers still claim it was a foul. lol. You just can't beat that kind of logic.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> One reason I feel we loss this game is because Dirk let Bowen get in and to him. Bowen forced him to shoot so many airballs today. Bowen made Dirk do what he wanted him to do. Bowen even hit the game winning 3-pointer.
> 
> Anyone else got any reasons for the loss. I'm sure someone will say that we doubled Duncan a little too much. Everytime we doubled him I saw the ball go in.



pretty much was dragnsmke said. we aren't allowed to be physical with teams at all. They can foul the crap out of us all game and we don't get the calls yet when we're physical with them we get a foul everytime.

you cannot win a game if you're going to allow duncan to foul on offense AND defense pretty much at will then give him and 1s all game whenever his man is guarding him.

Heck the reason we had to double duncan in the first place is because the mavs could not be physical with him. whenever they so much as bodied him it was a foul. If duncan leaned in and bodied the defender the mavs got called for a foul. So for most of the game our big men were in foul trouble (meaning they really couldn't be phsycial with him then) and we were forced to double team and play "soft" which led to other spurs players finally getting open looks. it was totally called biased


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Free Throws.*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh yea freethrows killed us too. We also didnt play that well IMO and it was still close. If we win game 2, I think we are straight.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Also on the last shot Manu fouled Stack but hey what can we do?

Let's take a rest and regroup for the next game

It was a matter of rust over rest and rust took us.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dudes.. Bruce Bowen is playing great defense on Dirk but there is also a lot of contact, lots of them can be called a foul.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyway....we played a clean game and only lost by 2 points on their court. We'll should be able to take game 2 on Tuesday then go back home tied up.

I'm still extremely confident.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

DeSagana Diop was the first to go at Duncan alone. He got two fouls, then was replaced by Erick Dampier. He got two fouls, then was replaced by D.J. Mbenga. Yes, he also got two fouls -- all before the first quarter ended

another problem. we can't have all 3 of our big men with 2 fouls before the end of the 1st quarter. that's insanity. something has to give. either we can be as aggressive as they can or the physicality stops totally


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im pretty confident also. Free throws did kill us in the end, Dirk was shut down by Bowen and had a lot of forced shots, and not blaming Stack for the loss... but he could have gotten a better shot on the last possesion. The baseline was open to run and tie the game, but he went to the corner for the 3. Stack was the player of the game for us, and coming to the last play, I would have given him the ball also, but I just think it was a bad decision.. I thought he was fouled, but if their not going to call fouls, then theres not much that can be done.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes, that was a seriously boneheaded play at the very end there. Either Stack totally lost his mind or Avery told them to get a 3 at all costs which would've been a pretty dumb thing to have said if so.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Stack was supposed to go baseline if he got the ball but he decided to take a 3.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> *Free Throws.*



free throws, no calls, and poor ball movement. Thats why we lost.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/050806dnspomavssider2.cd51c4c.html

*Mavs get yips at foul line

* *12:17 AM CDT on Monday, May 8, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * 

SAN ANTONIO – Free throws, as staunch an ally as the Mavericks have had all season, betrayed them Sunday afternoon. 

The Mavericks were 8-of-14 from the line in the second half of their 87-85 loss to the San Antonio Spurs and 3-of-6 in the fourth quarter. 

"They're supposed to be the poor free throw shooting team, but we were the ones missing them," said Dirk Nowitzki, who was 4-of-6 from the line. "I don't know how to explain it. Maybe because the second round means more than the first round. But still." 

Nerves obviously played a part. The Mavericks shot 78.3 percent from the line in the regular season and were the second-best team in the first round of the playoffs at 85.5 percent. 

But nobody was immune from the 67.9 percent butcher job they pulled at the line in the opener against the Spurs. Everybody who shot free throws missed at least one. 

"For us to miss nine free throws in this type of game, it obviously hurt us," coach Avery Johnson said. "I'll take our guys on the line anytime." 

The Spurs, who shot 70.2 percent from the line during the regular season, made 22 of 30 free throws (73.3 percent) in Game 1. 

The Mavs missed two of their final four free throws. Erick Dampier missed one of two with 36.6 seconds left. Josh Howard, who finished a respectable 7-of-8 from the line, had split two with 3:28 remaining. They were merely the final two culprits of many. 

"I don't have any explanation for it," Dampier said. "We've just got to do a better job in the next game of knocking them down." 

E-mail * [email protected]*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Stack was supposed to go baseline if he got the ball but he decided to take a 3.


Maybe Stack is more comfortable with the 3-point spot? Every player has a spot where they are most comfortable. Some like it on top of the key; others like it on the baseline. Stack had the open look with a 2-pointer, but he chose to back up to the 3 point range because he was more comfortable with that shot.

That's what these clutch shots are all about. Give the best player (or the one playing the best) the ball and let him take his most accurate shot.

We can't blame Stack for the loss. The way Dallas played didn't deserve a win out of it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Was I the only person who didn't think Dallas could pull out the win in the first game even before the game started?

There are simply too many factors against the Mavs:

1. The most obvious is the momentum behind the Spurs. Spurs finally won a road game in this playoffs, and they are on top of the world. Their legs may be a tired, but they have too much adrenaline to notice.

2. After such a long period of off-time, Dallas HAD to be rusty. I follow Mavs to the point that I know they don't play well after 3+ days rest. Dallas is on TOP of their game with 1-2 days rest.

3. Dallas doesn't play noon or afternoon games well. They haven't played these games well all season long.... Don't you recall the noon game with Toronto @ Dallas? We didn't wake up until almost the end of 3rd quarter. We were fortunate to pull out of win because Raptors doesn't play any D. How about the horrible loss in New Jersey? That was an early afternoon game as well.

All and all, I thought Dallas did a pretty good job by losing by only 2 points. Game 2 will be FAR MORE EXCITING.

My original prediction of Dallas in 6 still stands.

:cheers:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Maybe Stack is more comfortable with the 3-point spot? Every player has a spot where they are most comfortable. Some like it on top of the key; others like it on the baseline. Stack had the open look with a 2-pointer, but he chose to back up to the 3 point range because he was more comfortable with that shot.
> 
> That's what these clutch shots are all about. Give the best player (or the one playing the best) the ball and let him take his most accurate shot.
> 
> We can't blame Stack for the loss. The way Dallas played didn't deserve a win out of it.


I agree with you that it's no fair to blame Stack for the loss, but I'm still very disappointed in the decision he chose to make at the end of the game. Yes, everyone has a favorite spot, but I don't see how he could be more comfortable shooting an off balance heavily contested 3 rather than an open look at a 14 footers.

On another board, a person wrote this:



> He needs to smack Bowen in the mouth a couple of times.


And here was my reply:



Mavericks_Fan (incognito) said:


> Oddly enough, this is exactly the truth. When he catches the ball with Bowen butt-humping him (and of course not getting called for it) why can't he hold the ball up and turn quickly, and if Bowen wants to have his teeth stuck where it doesn't belong he can take an elbow to the mouth.
> 
> A lot of yall like to complain about the way Kobe used his arms/elbows against Raja, but ol' Mr. Bean did EXACTLY what should be done when you have a defender that's laying on you like that. I say it's worth an offensive foul or two to send a message to guys that you won't let them lay on you like that. If Bowen is gonna lay the ground rules to play dirty then make him bleed.


Honestly, if you're gonna pick one person for this loss you have to give it to Dirk. He knows why he's out there, and he knows what the team needs from him. And if he doesn't deliver it, but instead keeps yielding ground to Bowen, then we won't win. He proved in the last game when we won in San Antonio that he has the skill and ability to score on Bowen. It's time to bring it out.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Honestly, if you're gonna pick one person for this loss you have to give it to Dirk. He knows why he's out there, and he knows what the team needs from him. And if he doesn't deliver it, but instead keeps yielding ground to Bowen, then we won't win. He proved in the last game when we won in San Antonio that he has the skill and ability to score on Bowen. It's time to bring it out.


Amen to that!

I vote to get both Kobe and Raja Bell on the Dallas team.... not for their playing skills, but their fighting skills...

:clap:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> All and all, I thought Dallas did a pretty good job by losing by only 2 points.


I was actually pretty happy with the defense yesterday. There were a few lapses, but honestly every team in the league has defensive lapses at times. Honestly, you'd have to be an idiot to have watched that game yesterday and still say the Mavs can't play D.

I expect the offense to execute better tomorrow.

Let's get Dirk coming off some screens, or some staggered screens. Let's get some pick and roll between JET and Dirk going...doesn't matter who's screening for whom. Getting the switches on those pick and rolls is how you end up with Dirk being guarded by Manu, Finley, or Parker and none of those guys can do anything to stop him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I was actually pretty happy with the defense yesterday. There were a few lapses, but honestly every team in the league has defensive lapses at times. Honestly, you'd have to be an idiot to have watched that game yesterday and still say the Mavs can't play D.
> 
> I expect the offense to execute better tomorrow.
> 
> Let's get Dirk coming off some screens, or some staggered screens. Let's get some pick and roll between JET and Dirk going...doesn't matter who's screening for whom. Getting the switches on those pick and rolls is how you end up with Dirk being guarded by Manu, Finley, or Parker and none of those guys can do anything to stop him.


I thought the defense was great yesterday. Since the 4 players got hurt, our perimeter defense suffered. Even after 3 of them returned, it still hadn't gotten back to the original level. The perimeter defense was what ended up hurting the Mavs.

I don't know why AJ hasn't used Mbenga to throw up couple hard screens. He does have 6 PF to give per game....


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Also, I just wanted to mention I won't be posting in the playoffs series thread anymore. It's full of twits and trolls the substance of which is basically "omg Manu never flops" and "lolz you guys are funny losers". I won't let a few homers and idiots ruin my enjoyment of the series.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea it does get pretty annoying, but I will be there trying to defend the Mavs.


----------

